# Is there a "best" angle for chisels?



## bigshake (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a new set of chisels. They are of unknown origin and were factory ground to about 25 degree. They do not hold an edge very well, would I be better off changing the bevel to 30 degree or more?

They will be used for dovetail work primarily. 

I'm pretty sure they are Chinese made tools but they were given to me and I'd like to make the best of it. They are from 1/4 inch to 2 inch in 1/4 steps.


----------



## bigshake (Aug 5, 2015)

I should have said that changing the angle is no problem if it will hold it's edge longer. I have a honing jig(homemade) and utilize the scary sharp method.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

30 degrees has more metal behind the edge for support. I'd try it, you have nothing to lose.
Pick out the 1/2" for the first experiment, maybe the 1" as well.
Paint the bevels with black felt marker to monitor progress.
What do you plan to do? Maybe go to 1000 grit?

If they sharpen and hone very easily, the steel is soft and will ever be so = bad luck.
If you have a hell of a time seeing 30 degrees, that's OK.

Keep pulling them off and testing them in the wood that you intend to work.
Stupid to think that shaving hair and fingernails is wood working.


----------



## bigshake (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah I planned on using a coarse oil stone to establish the new bevel then work up to 1000 or 1200 in wet/dry.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The angle you sharpen a chisel depends largely on the wood it's used on. On soft wood a longer angle will enable you to get them sharper and cut much easier. If you use the same chisel on a very hard wood like oak then you are likely to fold over the edge and it will be back to the drawing board. A person switching back and forth between the different woods really needs two sets of chisels sharpened at different angles.


----------



## bigshake (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Steve and a great point. I use mostly red oak(readily available) anywhere between 3/8th to 7/8th thick.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Here are my best angles:
Stanley #5 & all wood working chisels = 30 degrees
Both Samona spokeshaves = 28 degrees
Stubai draw knife, Stubai carving adze = 25 degrees
Elbow and D adzes = 25 degrees
All wood carving gouges & stop chisels = 20 degrees
All straight knives. crooked knives and planer knives = 12 degrees

Steve's observation is correct = the edge has to have enough steel behind it to support it in service. Can't weasel out of that one.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't think there is one 'best' angle to sharpen at, there's too many factors that'll affect that. First you have purpose, is the chisel in question a paring chisel, a mortiser or just a general purpose? Next is the wood you'll be using, like Steve mentioned hard vs soft wood makes a difference in the edge you'll want. Them theres the steel type used in the chisel. A high carbon steel, something like o1, will take a sharper edge than something like m42, but is more brittle as well, so you wouldn't be able to put as fine a bevel angle on the o1. 

For what it's worth, I keep my high-carbon general use chisels at 25 degrees. Seems to work alright for me, and if nothing else its a good starting point


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The common way of sharpening bench chisels is with a secondary bevel. You keep the primary bevel which is usually around 25 degrees, then you hone at a secondary bevel. It's only when the secondary bevel starts to get wider than 1/8" or so that you reshape the primary bevel. There is a picture in my reply to this thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/microbevel-hand-plane-122081/

The standard secondary bevels are 30 for softwoods and 35 for hardwoods. A variation of a degree or two makes no difference. A secondary bevel only takes a few strokes on a fine stone. no need to go through all kinds of grits, just use the finest you have. Makes sharpening quick and easy. Most chisels won't stand up at 25 degrees, only a few that are made of harder steel than normal. This info isn't well known by the average woodworker but any quality chisel manufacturer will verify it. The proper secondary bevel will transform almost any decent chisel made from standard tool steel.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

mattshake9451 said:


> I have a new set of chisels. They are of unknown origin and were factory ground to about 25 degree. They do not hold an edge very well, would I be better off changing the bevel to 30 degree or more?
> 
> They will be used for dovetail work primarily.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are Chinese made tools but they were given to me and I'd like to make the best of it. They are from 1/4 inch to 2 inch in 1/4 steps.


25 deg is 'normal' for chisels... 

The angle is not your problem here friend. :no:


----------

